# Solved: How do I get Windows Media Player 11 to shuffle my music?



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I recently updated to Windows Media Player 11 and I am finding it to be very confusing. The thing I want to do right now is to make it shuffle my music as it plays it. How do I do that?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...open wmp11, on the top where the classic menu is select play>shuffle.

if you can't see the "classic menu"...rt. click on the top bar of the player...view>classic menu

or just rt. click on the top bar of player(by where the back and forward arrows are).....play>shuffle


you can also do it from the individual playlists if you have some...now playing>show list pane...next to the name of the playlist on the right there's a drop down menu that has the "shuffle list now" option


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thank you! That helps tremendously!


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

your welcome :up:


----------

